# Machinist rule. Who makes the most ledgible for old eyes?



## 18w (Jan 2, 2015)

As I have aged I struggle with fine print and never enough light. I have a optivisor, magnifiers, and as much lighting as I can bring to the job at hand but sometimes I just need a quick measurement and do not want the hassle of rounding the stuff up. Having said that, is there a particular manufacture you prefer that produces the most clear markings on their 6in. & 12in. rules? What finish do you prefer, chrome, satin, or other?

Thanks
Darrell


----------



## chips&more (Jan 2, 2015)

A Starrett brand scale with satin finish would my pick...Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## toolman49 (Jan 2, 2015)

G'Day Fellas,
My personal preference is Toledo brand, Japanese made, satin chrome, easy to read, a 300mm sells for about $20 here in Oz, as far as I know Toledo is a sales company who don't actually manufacture anything they sell, but if you put a Toledo and a Mitutoyo side by side it's bloody hard to pick the difference.
Regards,
Martin


----------



## Andre (Jan 2, 2015)

The 1/2" wide scales.....both Starrett and General. General are not satin chrome, but satin chrome dulls in finish when dirty. 

Quick tip, to clean satin chrome use a pencil eraser, looks brand new after.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 3, 2015)

B&S, Starrett, or Fowler -- Black Oxide with White scales. They are still available. Go to ebay and search "Black Machinists Scale." Big difference. :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## 18w (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks all. Bill I thought about trying one of those. I should have mentioned, I have lots of Starrett and Brown & Sharpe in satin. They are just becoming a little shop worn and I was thinking of trying something different. I am fine until I start getting into the 32nd range. Perhaps I should just make every thing looser.   :lmao:

Regards 
Darrell


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 3, 2015)

Black Scales are just as precision as all the others, they are just easier to read. I have used one for close work for about 10 years now.  You won't know till you try. If you are like me you will wonder why you waited so long.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 18w (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks Bill, I will give one a try.

Darrell


----------

